
Standard ML Family GitHub Project - platz
http://sml-family.org/
======
cousin_it
Standard ML is my favorite language, bar none. It contains so many ideas that
are obviously the Right Thing in retrospect, like parametric polymorphism,
algebraic data types, pattern matching, Hindley-Milner type inference, etc.
The ideas added by ML's successors, like OCaml and Haskell, seem much more
iffy and debatable in comparison.

Maybe the page should also mention Concurrent ML? It's basically the right
solution to the problem that Go is fumbling toward.

~~~
riffraff
Why is Concurrent ML's solution to concurrency better than Alice ML's ?

~~~
cousin_it
I don't really know if CML style (rendezvous) is better or worse than Alice ML
style (futures). If you have any good references on that, please let me know
:-)

It just seems to me that Go went with the former style, but made some mistakes
that CML managed to avoid, e.g. Go doesn't garbage-collect a thread that's
blocked on a channel whose other end went out of scope.

------
alokedesai
Interestingly enough, SML is taught in the intro class at my school. It's the
first programming language I learned.

~~~
ics
The Programming Languages course on Coursera
([https://www.coursera.org/course/proglang](https://www.coursera.org/course/proglang))
spends about a third of the course on SML before moving on to Racket and Ruby.
It might be of interest to others who want a somewhat introductory course
which uses ML.

~~~
agumonkey
Greatly suggest to try sml through this course. I'll never forget it.

------
BlakePetersen
[https://github.com/SMLFamily/The-Definition-of-Standard-
ML-R...](https://github.com/SMLFamily/The-Definition-of-Standard-ML-Revised)
in case anyone else is hitting the GoDaddy landing page...

------
akavel
The Web Archive gives this for the URL:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20140815065806/http://sml-
family....](http://web.archive.org/web/20140815065806/http://sml-family.org/)

and from looking at github, it seems that the most recent intended content of
the site can be seen at:

[http://rawgit.com/SMLFamily/SMLFamily.github.io/master/index...](http://rawgit.com/SMLFamily/SMLFamily.github.io/master/index.html)

------
abritishguy
Do people still use ML? It has some historic significance as a programming
language but seems completely irrelevant now (although still taught as part of
the University of Cambridge CS course).

~~~
jojo3000
In interactive theorem proving HOL4
([http://hol.sourceforge.net/](http://hol.sourceforge.net/)) and Isabelle
([http://isabelle.in.tum.de/](http://isabelle.in.tum.de/)) are written in SML
and are actively developed.

